# We found out we miscarried last night update post 21



## amrijane128 (Jan 6, 2007)

I guess I just needed to get this out.

I started bleeding like a light period at around 4pm on saturday. Couldn't get ahold of my midwife (who is an hour away anyways) so we went to the ER. They got us in, and after tons of waiting did a pelvic exam, urine sample, IV (still p*ssed about that, "just incase I needed medicine later") blood samples and finally an ultrasound. The tech was very sweet, but didn't seem to know what to tell us. I could tell something was wrong, I didn't see a sac or anything transvaginal ultrasound or abdominal since they did both.

She finally came back in and asked if we wanted her to tell us the results or if a doctor should. I asked her just to tell us, and she said she couldn't find a baby, sac, or anything. Just some random stuff in the uterus. Basically, they said a baby never even formed, but random tissue is in there. Possibly bits of placenta, we don't really know.

The bleeding stopped that night but today I took a long nap and it seems like everything is finally starting to pass. I don't know if I just needed rest, or my body now knows there's not a baby and needs to expel everything, or if I would have today anyways. I just want it to be done with. Today was our first midwife visit, but I think I would have freaked out even more not hearing the heartbeat had I not bled.

Emotionally, I feel ok. Sometimes I'll cry but I'm mainly just kind of melancholy. My daughter is making me laugh by blowing strawberries on my "bobo's" and is generally being such a sweet heart.

I heard a song on the radio and think I would like to give this life, if there ever was one, the name Orchid. I was looking at O names anyways and it seems so fitting for some reason. Maybe I'll do a little tattoo or something.

Anyways, that's really about it. I have to get more blood drawn, etc. and I'm basically just coping with the fact that I'm not 11 weeks pregnant anymore. It just sucks that I thought I was for so long. But I guess it explains the serious fear that something was wrong with the baby and my lack or morning sickness, or any symptoms really.

Sorry this is so long and really vague. I guess I just needed to write somewhere.

I am sorry for all of your losses.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## mamaveggie (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry. My first pregnancy was a blighted ovum too.


----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm sorry.








for Orchid.


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

I am so sorry


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you're going through this. A million hugs to you.








I'm right there with you, mama. I just went through the same thing and I really understand. The ladies on here are wonderful support.


----------



## usmcwfe (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry Mama. What a huge loss for you and your family. Be gentle with yourself and let your little one continue to bring you joy. My dd's were so helpful in dealing with our losses. I hope you find much support here.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

I am so sorry. Please know that others are thinking of you.


----------



## Prism (Apr 28, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss, my 2nd m/c was similiar to yours, though we had twin sacs that were empty.
I found it really healing to give my 'babies' names that were tangible parts of the earth. By happenstance our other children also have names like that, so I named my babies River and Dove. I also hope to incorporate those into a tattoo. Blessings to you.
Prism


----------



## amrijane128 (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prism* 
I am sorry for your loss, my 2nd m/c was similiar to yours, though we had twin sacs that were empty.
I found it really healing to give my 'babies' names that were tangible parts of the earth. By happenstance our other children also have names like that, so I named my babies River and Dove. I also hope to incorporate those into a tattoo. Blessings to you.
Prism

Mine as well, I was looking for an earth related name for this little one had we carried to term. My daughter also has an earth related name, it gives me comfort for some reason.

USMCWFE: you are right, my daughter has been such a help through this. She makes me laugh every time I see her. She is being so silly and loving today, I've probably gotten 50 kisses and hugs. I think she senses what is going on.

Thank you all so much for your well wishes, it is so comforting to have others to talk to. Hate to say, but my DH just isn't cutting it. He's being great helping out with DD and generally taking care of me, but the hardest wounds to heal are emotional. Though these contractions are definitely not fun.

Would anyone mind me asking, how long did the actual "contraction" or really painful cramps last? I woke up around 1 and it's been progressively getting worse. It's 9pm now. Thanks for everything, guys!


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

I had a blighted ovum as well, which my body finally realized at 10 weeks. I had pretty painful, labor-like contractions for about 4 or 5 hours. Those started for me about 10 hours after I started light cramps and spotting. During the labor-like contractions, I passed a huge amount of blood and tissue. The contractions/cramps subsided after about 4 hours, changing to just heavy cramping and continued bleeding.

I ended up sort of hemorrhaging and went to the ER. Just so you know, if you are having severe dizziness when you stand or change positions, you could be bleeding too much/too quickly. I also had nausea and diarrhea, but I think that's less of a concern. Nobody told me really what to expect, so I didn't go to the hospital as soon as I should have, and I lost a lot of blood. It wasn't life-threatening or anything, but it took quite a long time (several weeks) to recover from the blood loss. I'd hate to see someone else go through that if it can be prevented.

I'm so sorry that you're going through this.







There are a lot of wonderful, compassionate people here, though. I hope you find support and healing.


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

So sorry mama. Wishing you gentle healing - physical & emotional.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm sorry, momma.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I just got dx with my 2nd blighted ovum last week.

I hear you questioning whether there was every a "baby", just so you know, often by the time the bleeding starts the baby has passed on a while ago, so you can't tell by a 11w u/s, what might have been there earlier.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I am so so sorry


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

so sorry


----------



## patronus (Dec 21, 2008)

i am so sorry








i'm from the july ddc too. this is an amazing and supportive group of women, i hope you'll find some comfort here.

my experience with contractions will probably not be relevant to your situation (i took misoprostol and it didn't work, then i had a d&c). the contractions i had after taking one dose of misoprostol lasted about an hour, but it was the worst/most painful hour of my life.

i really can relate how you feel about thinking you were pregnant when you weren't. it totally sucks, i was really mad about it. i am usually so in tune with my body, i feel like it let me down by still feeling like i was pregnant for 3 weeks after the baby stopped developing.

take care of yourself momma.


----------



## amrijane128 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks so much for all of the support. On Sunday (I think that's when I last posted) I was in the midst of it. I would go back and forth between lying down on the bed in serious pain to the restroom. Passing everything was just so hard emotionally. I had about 5 hours of pretty rough contractions before they finally stopped and I fell asleep at 10 that night. I was pretty sad though, when my husband went to work early the next morning.









Now... I'm doing okay. Much better. I am just getting used to not being "pregnant" I guess. It's like things will be totally okay, I'll feel just like myself and then a friend will announce that she's pregnant, or I'll instinctively go back to the "due date club." I guess those depressing reminders are just something I'll have to get used to.

In other news, I've finally set up an appointment to get a tattoo for my daughter. I've postponed it for so long... and something about this experience really made me want to change. I just wanted to chop my hair off and run away and become a porn star or something. I think that was my way of not wanting to deal with any of it... just run away from it. I decided on the tattoo instead. It's going to be a pretty large handprint with a bunch of symbols in it.. I'm using a lot of things regarding earth and the elements. My daughter's zodiac sign as appears in the sky will appear on the finger dedicated to "Skye" since that is her middle name. I'll get pics up once it's done... it's a bit hard to explain.

Anyways, this turned into more of a journal entry than an update, but I have a tendency to do that.

Thanks again for all of your support, I hope you all are well.


----------

